# excision of nasopharyngeal mass



## tbranch (Jan 15, 2014)

Help!  doc did an excision of nasopharyngeal mass.  I can't find a code for excision.  She also used 2 different approaches.  Endoscopic and oral approach. Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Jan 17, 2014)

We use 42808 for the excision and 31231 for the endoscopy. There's not a code for an endoscopic excision of a mass so we bill both of these codes to report this type of procedure. Hope this helps!


----------



## tbranch (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks! I had finally come up with 42808 but missed the endoscopy so I added that in addition.  Really appreciate your help


----------



## chelsea4orl (Jun 7, 2021)

Would you bill this then as 42808, 31231 with NO modifier51 or would you put modifier 51 on 31231?
42808
31231

42808
31231-51


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Jun 8, 2021)

We file without modifier 51 and get paid


----------



## chelsea4orl (Jun 8, 2021)

thank you for your help! I appreciate it


----------

